# Veerse Meer



## sporti2000 (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit Veerse Meer aus. Ich habe schon einiges darüber im Forum gelesen. Weiß jemad dort einen gute Stelle?  Optimal wäre es mit Straße, dann kann ich das im Navigationssystem einfach eingeben. |supergri 
Ich habe mir schon eine Angelkarte gekauft für das Grevelinger Meer "Grote Vergunning, Zuidwest Nederland" nennt sich diese. Weiß jemand ob die Karte auch für das Veerse Meer gilt?

Danke und Gruß Marcel


----------



## seeyou (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Karte gilt. Das Veerse Meer liegt direkt an der N57. Oder gib Kamperland ein. Gruß, Jens.


----------



## sporti2000 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal zum Camping Platz "De Paardekreek" der liegt direkt am Veerse Meer.  Kennst sich jemand noch genauer mit den Angelmöglichkeiten am Veerse Meer aus?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## sporti2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Auf dem Campingplatz meinten die, ich muß mir für das Veerse Meer wieder eine Extra Lizenz kaufen. Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch. Ichh abe ja die Lizenz für das Grevelinger Meer gekauf und ein Buch dazu bekommen. In diesem Buch steht aber noch nicht mal das Grevelinger Meer selber drin. Gibt es nicht  irgendwo eine Übersicht, wo man mit welchen Schein angeln darf???#q


----------



## Fishing Buddy (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo,

wenn Du vom Campingplatz aus kommend ins Dorf fährst, die Straße bis zum Ende durch dann kommst du auf eine Landstraße.

Dort biegst Du links ab, dann kommt auf der rechten Seite eine Futtermittelhandlung in der bekommst Du neben Ködern auch die passende Vergunning.

Und im Navi gib mal Vrouwenpolder ein, der Weg dorthin führt genau zum Damm zwischen Nordsee und Veerse Meer, wo man immer reichlich Angler sieht die ihr Glück auf Forellen probieren.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Rob.a.m. (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hi Marcel, das Veerse Meer (put&take) fällt wie das Oostvornese Meer (catch&release) in einen eigene Kategorie. Da diese ständig mit Fisch ( Forellen ) besetzt werden. Und das kostet nun mal extra (... die Niederländer werde ich nie verstehen#d)

Gruß Rob


----------



## sporti2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hi, danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Wie sieht es mit der Osterschelde aus, braucht man dafür auch eine Genehmigung(die Gleiche wie im Grevelinger), oder ist es da so wie in der Nordsee?


----------



## angler>hagen (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

ach ja wie oft war ich da schon ich war da mit meinen eltern mal hin gefahren als ich noch nit angler war ^^ haben steine gesammelt und hechte gesichtet !
 an der seute wo de rhafen ist dort ist eine schranke an der schranke kann man rechts runter und dnan zum wasser dort war letes jahr schilf und da sah ich ganz viele hechte!


----------



## Rob.a.m. (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

@Marcel, die Oosterschelde zählt zu den Küstengewässern und bedarf keiner Genehmigung#6.

Gruß Rob


----------



## sporti2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Das ist ja super, für mich nicht, aber für meinen Kumpel. |rolleyes 
Wo wir schonmal dabei sind, welche Gewässer gehören denn dort in der Gegend noch dazu?


----------



## sporti2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hi, danke für die Tipps. Ist dort bei dem Vrouwenpolder nicht auch Salzwassezufluß von der Nordsee und trotzdem stehen dort die Forellen?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Rob.a.m. (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Die Westerschelde und die Oosterschelde sind Küstengewässer, der Rest vom Delta ist Gebührenpflichtig. Weil sie keinen offene Verbindung zur Nordsee haben.

Gruß Rob 
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Rob.a.m. (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

|rolleyes Vrouwenpolder, ist ein Dorf, der Zufluß ist die Verbindung von der Oosterschelde zur Nordsee, bekannt als Stormvloedklering ( Gezeitenbauwerk, Sturmflutschutz ) außerdem ein vorzügliches Angelrevier#6.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Fishing Buddy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo nochmal,

vielleicht ganz interessant:

http://server2.trix-media.nl/Roofvis/VeerseMeer/veersemeer-1.asp

Ist allerdings in Niederländisch.

Angeln im Veerse Meer ist aber nicht so aussichtsreich wie es das Gewässer augenscheinlich vermuten läßt.

Es gibt wohl größere Probleme mit der Wasserqualität und Algenwachstum wodurch der Fang von Forellen stark zurückgegangen ist, inwieweit das bis heute verbessert wurde ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hi Andreas, die Wasserqualitaet muss sich verbessert haben.
Vergangenes Wochenende hat dort ein Kumpel von mir 2 schoene Meerforellen gefangen, vom Ufer 65 cm und 73cm. Beide haben auf Blinker gebissen, das spricht doch fuer sich#6.

Gruss Rob


----------



## sporti2000 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Die Meerforellen wurden aber wohl nicht einsetzt! :q 

Wo hat er denn geangelt, dann muß ich mir die Stelle für das nächste mal auch mal vornehmen. :g


----------



## barsch-jäger (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

ich war das letzt mal Pfingsten letztes Jahr dort. Früher gabs dort öfters Regenbogenforellen, von denen habe ich aber keine zugesicht bekommen, auch bei anderen Anglern nicht. Dafür haben wir ein par andere schöne Forellen gefangen.
Dort gibts auch Bachforellen!! Werden dort regelmäßig besetzt. Wie die das im Brackwasser überleben weis ich auch net.
Ich fische immer von so nem Steg, hinter Kamperland etwas neben dem hafen, wo auch die Fähre nach Veere anlegt.
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## sporti2000 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Und womit angelst du da? Maden und anfüttern ist ja wohl verboten, steht so in dem Angelschein. Würmer wären vielleicht eine Alternative?


----------



## fi$her (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Ich würds auf Meeräschen probieren, die tummeln sich im Sommer an den Stegen, mit brot oder wurmstückchen mit kleinen haken und leichter pose. Im kanal (hafeneinfahrt) in kamperland lohnt sich auch ein nachtansitz auf aal. Eine andere alternative ist der damm, zwischen den dicken pötten.


----------



## Nomade (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo,
Meerforellen und Lachse stammen aus dem Wanderfischprogramm 2000.
Jeder Rückkehrer (vom Meer zum Laichen aufsteigende Lachse oder Meerforellen) hat einen Gegenwert von ca. 10000 Euro.
MfG, N


----------



## sporti2000 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

und das heißt man darf sie nicht entnehmen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hi,

hier findest Du ein paar Infos zum Thema Wanderfischprogramm und Holland:

http://lms-online.de/pforum/showthread.php?id=244
http://lms-online.de/pforum/showthread.php?id=241
http://lms-online.de/pforum/showthread.php?id=249

siehe dazu: http://www.lms-online.de/


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

@ Thilo, immer schön den Ball flach halten.
In den Niederlanden sind Lachs und Meerforelle ganzjährig geschohnt. Das gilt auch für die Nebenerwerbsfischer die solche Netze aufstellen. Verstöße, wenn sie aufgedeckt werden |evil: kommen zu Anklage. Im letzten lief bei totalfishing.nl ein Unterschriftenaktion die mehr Kontrollen fordern. 
Vom zuständigen Amt kam die Antwort: dafür fehlt das nötige Geld... . 
Auch bei unseren Nebenerwerbsfischern am Rhein gibt es schwarze Schafe, also nicht immer im Ausland den Schuldigen suchen und mit dem Knüppel draufhauen.

Gruß Rob


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Lob und Anerkennung für die Bemühungen der C&R Bewegung!
Hoffentlich bringt es was.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Mal um was klar zu stellen, das Veerse Meer(put&take) und das Oostvornse Meer(catch&release) fallen unter die Kategorie Forellenpuff.
Und werden mit Regenbogen und Meerforellen besetzt.

Gruß Rob


----------



## sporti2000 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Also kann ich die Fische dort auch mitnehemen? Ich habe keine Lust auf ärger mit den Behörden dort und hohe Strafen.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Aus dem Veerse Meer ja, aus dem Oostvornse Meer nein. 
Gruß Rob


----------



## Barsch-Angler1998 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo,angelfreunde ! 

könnt ihr mir tipps geben und sagen was da am besten beisst und was die angelmethoden am besten sind !


Lg

matthies


----------



## Cel85 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Das Thema Veerse Meer ist ja schon lange her. Kann mir trotzdem jemand sagen wo ich eine Angelkarte für das Veerse Meer kaufen kann...Mfg cel85


----------



## Zanderstorm (22. Juni 2012)

Cel85 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema Veerse Meer ist ja schon lange her. Kann mir trotzdem jemand sagen wo ich eine Angelkarte für das Veerse Meer kaufen kann...Mfg cel85



Hallo!

War letztes Jahr mal kurz da... Tageskarten à (glaube ich) &euro;5 gibt es in den VVVs (=Touristeninfos) der umliegenden Dörfer, ich hab meine damals in Veere geholt ( rechts neben der Kirche). Die Adressen gibt es aber auch im Netz. Auf der Rückseite ist dann auch eine Karte mit den erlaubten/gesperrten Zonen und den Regeln. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere, darf man aber mit der kleinen Tageskarte keine Fische mitnehmen, sondern braucht hierfür eine extra Erlaubnis, die es NICHT bei dem VVV gibt! Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man dafür nach Middelburgh in ein Angelgeschäft hätte fahren sollen, aber keine Gewähr! (mich hatte das damals nicht so gestört, weil ih eh nur "im vorbeigehen" etwas Spinnen wollte und nach 1h von einem Mörder-Regen überrascht wurde, auf den ich im Urlaub Ausrüstungsmässig nicht eingerichtet war, hatte also  eh nix gefangen)

Wenn man den VisPas hat, ist das Veerse Meer -glaube ich- auch schon drin, dann braucht man nix mehr zusätzlich...

Viel Spass, Berichte doch mal nach Rückkehr, über das Veerse Meer ist hier in der Tat länger nix geschrieben...

Gruß, Z.


----------



## Cel85 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

SAuper, danke Z. #6
Also Ich war da vor 7 Jahren schon mal öfter, hab da immer nur in den Grachten auf Karpfen geangelt. In einem Jahr hab ich auch 3 o.4 fangen Können. Alledings hab ich mich damal nicht ums Veerse meer gekümmert. Jetzt hab ich wieder ein schönes Haus gemietet direckt neben dem Campingplatz und Haafen von Wolphaartsdijk. Also meinst du ich Darf mit dem Vispas kein Fisch entnehmen? 
Wie siehts aus mit Bootsangeln Hecht usw....|wavey:


----------



## Zanderstorm (22. Juni 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Da bin ich überfragt... :-( 
Wollte eigentlich damals am Meer auf Wolfsbarsch Spinnen, aber an dem Tag war es so windig, dass man an den Deichen Gefahr lief, die Fängigkeit der Köder am eigenen Leib zu beweisen  
Bin dann spontan zum VM, was windgeschützter war, dementsprechend schlecht war ich vorbereitet, was Fischarten etc angeht


----------



## Cel85 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Am Meer aufs Wolfbarsch, auch nicht schlecht.
Da kannste mir mal mehr zu sagen. Haste das schon öfter gemacht?
Also zum Veerse meer: da hat mir der Vermieter grad gesagt, das seit dem letzten Jahr eine Öffnung zur Osterschelde besteht und demnach Salzwasser hinneinfließt. Jetzt kann ich die Fischfauna noch schlechter einschätzen. ich werds probieren ansonsten bin ich mal auf deine Wolfsbarschangeltips gespannt...#6


----------



## Zanderstorm (23. Juni 2012)

Na ja...

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht gerde ein Wolfsbarschspezialist, bin auch meist nicht primär zum Angeln in Zeeland, sondern mache dann immer kurze Abstecher... 

Zum Wolfsbarschangeln gibt es aber hier schon einiges und viele Infos habe ich auch immer von www.wolfsbarsch.com gezogen, da steht viel über die WB-Angelei gerade an der Oosterschelde, verlinkt ist z.B. Auch Bas' Hengelsport in Colijnsplaat, wo man Guiding und Seminare Buchen kann. Da wirst Du mehr finden, als ich hierzu (sinnvoll) beisteuern kann...

Das mit der schleusenöffnung am Veerse Meer ( der Damm im Osten) haben sie wohl vor ein paar Jahren gemacht um die Wasserqualität wieder zu verbessern, die zunehmend schlechter wurde. Früher wurden da wohl viele Forellen besetzt und das VM war hierfür bekannt. Mit schlechter werdenden Wasserverhältnissen haben sie das dann für ne Weile unterbrochen. Auf einer Internetseite (über Google gefunden ) habe ich vor ner Weile mal gelesen, dass seit zwei, drei Jahren wohl wieder besetzt wird. 

Vielleichtgibt es hier noch erfahrenere VM-Angler, die das genauer berichten/beschreiben können? Würde mich auch interessieren, denn mit den ganzen Inselchen und den Möglihkeiten, mit kleineren Booten da recht gefahrlos rumzuschippern finde ich das VM eigentlich ganz entspannt zum Urlaubsangeln...


----------



## aue0815 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden! Welche Genehmigung brauche ich um im Veerse Meer,Oosterschelde und Nord See 
zu Angeln?|kopfkrat


----------



## Celli (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo,
auch ich werde dieses Jahr meinen Urlaub am Veerse Meer verbringen. Wegen einer Angelerlaubnis werde ich mich wohl vor Ort in einem der VVV Büros mal durchfragen.
Wobei ihr mir aber vielleicht helfen könnt ist die Gerätewahl. Ich angel sonst nur im Süßwasser und hab darauf auf meine Rollen, Ruten und Köder abgestimmt. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ist der Salzgehalt im Veerse Meer so hoch, dass ich extra Salzwasser Ausstattung brauche, oder überleben das auch meine Süßwasserrollen und -köder?


----------



## Shortys (7. August 2018)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo

Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt wie der Bestand an Hecht, Zander und Barsch im veerse Meer aussieht ?
 Ich habe mich ein bisschen im Internet schlau gemacht ab kann nix drüber finden.  Ich fahre nächsten Monat für ein langes Wochenende in ein Ferienhaus direkt am see und dachte da könnte man ja eine Spinnrute einpacken . 

Würde mich freuen falls jemand von euch da Erfahrungen hat mit Hecht Zander und Barsch .

Danke im vorraus 

Gruß Maurice


----------



## Shortys (10. August 2018)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Guten Abend 
Kann mir vielleicht einer Infos geben über den Raubfisch Bestand im Veerse Meer. 
Ich hoffe mir kann einer was darüber erzählen.
Danke nochmal 
Gruß Maurice


----------



## Shortys (17. August 2018)

*AW: Veerse Meer*

Hallo zusammen 

Vielleicht ist ja jetzt jemand da der mir was übers veerse meer erzählen kann .
Gruß 
Maurice


----------

